# Man dies of head injury in Northfield



## dts99 (Feb 6, 2012)

Man dies of head injury in Northfield
Logger was cutting down trees for firewood
Updated: Monday, 06 Feb 2012, 1:59 AM EST
Published : Sunday, 05 Feb 2012, 2:39 PM EST

Sy Becker 
Yoojin Cho 
NORTHFIELD, Mass. (WWLP) - A tragic end to the life of 79-year-old Robert Rogers, whose nickname was Bucky, a longtime resident of the Franklin County town of Northfield. 

Northfield Police Chief Leonard Crossland, Jr. told 22News that Rogers would frequently go out into the woods in an area called "Satan's Kingdom" and chop firewood.

But Rogers' son got worried when his father did not return home for lunch. He later found his father's body out there in the woods. 

Chief Crossland suspects that the elder Rogers slipped and fell, hitting his head against a large piece of wood. 

People in this Franklin County town told 22News that they are saddened by the death of their neighbor and longtime resident of Northfield.


----------

